# Blackford Dolphin



## Alistair94

Not connected with the industry but heard an interesting rumour. Blackford Dolphin has been in H & W Belfast since early December 2013 for what was meant to be a 60 day refit http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/b...st-until-april-as-work-extended-30125656.html

She is still there and the story I heard was that as she is 40 years old the structure has been unable to safely cope with the latest modifications and she is not able to leave. Olsen are close to the point where a decision has to be made and salvage of recently installed equipment and scrappage of the platform is a realistic possibility.


----------

